# whats cuter than a baby raccoon?



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Not much is cuter than a baby raccoon.......but what about a baby raccoon thats just found a dummy under the couch cushion? click on the pic to see the video


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

cute... my dog did this lately its super fun!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww theres my boy:flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Awww theres my boy:flrt:


He is a fatty, doubled his weight since we got him! and i think he needs his nails clipped again, i look like i have been dragged from a hedge with all the scratches on my neck.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> He is a fatty, doubled his weight since we got him! and i think he needs his nails clipped again, i look like i have been dragged from a hedge with all the scratches on my neck.


 

Bless him:flrtont be blaming him for your scratches:gasp:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

fantapants said:


> He is a fatty, doubled his weight since we got him! and i think he needs his nails clipped again, i look like i have been dragged from a hedge with all the scratches on my neck.


 
Have you had the "self harmer" comments yet when people spot the scratches on your arms?

I went to give blood when Kasa was younger & in the major scratch nails stage. The nurse kept looking down at my arms & initially said nothing, then after a while started asking if I was "OK?"......I obviously kept saying "Yes thanks!", but she kept asking........:whistling2: Eventually the nurse asked what I had been doing to my arms.......when I said "Oh that; blame my baby raccoon.......its her fault!" she almost fell over.

Its great fun explaining to people why you have bite marks & scratches your pet coonie has inflicted - and even more fun when you tell them they do it for FUN & were not being nasty :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Have you had the "self harmer" comments yet when people spot the scratches on your arms?
> 
> I went to give blood when Kasa was younger & in the major scratch nails stage. The nurse kept looking down at my arms & initially said nothing, then after a while started asking if I was "OK?"......I obviously kept saying "Yes thanks!", but she kept asking........:whistling2: Eventually the nurse asked what I had been doing to my arms.......when I said "Oh that; blame my baby raccoon.......its her fault!" she almost fell over.
> 
> Its great fun explaining to people why you have bite marks & scratches your pet coonie has inflicted - and even more fun when you tell them they do it for FUN & were not being nasty :lol2:


Yeah, my earlobe was purple a few days ago, and i had a big hickey surrounded by scratches on my shoulder. He is cimbing up our legs and body now so all my pretty summer dresses are out.......i have to wrap up like a michelin man. But he is worth it:flrt:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Normans the same i look like my hands and arms have been caught in some sort of machine.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

very cute


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I get SO many comments about the state of my arms and legs :blush: I'm permanently covered in scratches, mostly from the raccoons or Bertie the Coati but rarely inflicted in malice and they heal really quickly. My best one was when Oreo(adult 25lb+)raccoon) was on my shoulder and slipped off, he tried to save himself by putting his raccoonie claw in my lip...guess the rest:gasp:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

africa said:


> I get SO many comments about the state of my arms and legs :blush: I'm permanently covered in scratches, mostly from the raccoons or Bertie the Coati but rarely inflicted in malice and they heal really quickly. My best one was when Oreo(adult 25lb+)raccoon) was on my shoulder and slipped off, he tried to save himself by putting his raccoonie claw in my lip...guess the rest:gasp:


 

:gasp:Oh my god! did it scar?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

OP - really cute indeed. I read the thread title and went "what is cuter than a baby raccoon...two baby raccoons!" Sadly not too cute baby ***** but an extreme overdose of cute from one!



africa said:


> I get SO many comments about the state of my arms and legs :blush: I'm permanently covered in scratches, mostly from the raccoons or Bertie the Coati but rarely inflicted in malice and they heal really quickly. My best one was when Oreo(adult 25lb+)raccoon) was on my shoulder and slipped off, he tried to save himself by putting his raccoonie claw in my lip...guess the rest:gasp:


After fighting with your baby 'noush I looked like I had been fighting a war with a hawthorn hedge and loosing!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We looked after this gorgeous baby tonight, hes grown so much:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fantapants said:


> :gasp:Oh my god! did it scar?


no funnily enough...thank goodness!!!! It was awful though I looked as if I had been thumped in the face!


----------

